# comment ça marche le sav apple?



## rapha (18 Septembre 2003)

suite probleme d'ecran noir, je vais donner mon ibook au sav
je peux l'apporter directement ds un apple center avec la garantie ou il faut appeler apple?
c mon premier mac et malheuresement mes premiers problemes aussi


----------



## Komac (18 Septembre 2003)

Les deux sont possible (en tout cas en Suisse), à toi de voir ce qui est le plus simple...
Si tu as un Apple Center pas trop loin de chez toi, vas-y, tu as un interlocuteur en face de toi, sinon, Apple par téléphone, mais là c'est numéros de séries en cascade, une plombe au combiné, et suivant où tu habite, des délais plus ou moins important...
(pour exemple: mon iPod a mis moins d'une semaine, aller et retour au Pays-Bas)


----------



## Graphistecomfr (19 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, essaies tout de même ça. A savoir que le coup de la carte-mère est une technique classique chez les fabriquants de produits de haute technologie (c'est ma DDC et de la répression des fraudes qui me l'a dit).


----------



## Marcus (20 Septembre 2003)

Moi j'ai apporte mon iBook dans un Apple Center a paris (place des ternes exactement)
resultats : personnes tres compétentes et j'ai recuperer mon portable dans les 3 ou 4 jours.
Franchement, nickel, rien a redire...
Marcus


----------

